# Bivalving Short Arm Cast



## vicki1996 (Sep 25, 2013)

We had a patient present to the ED indicating their cast was too tight (we did not apply the cast originally). The provider bivalved the cast but I can't find anything other than an unlisted code to bill for this procedure. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## clegrand (Sep 27, 2013)

*Short cast bivalving*

29700 - Removal or bivalving; gauntlet, boot or body cast

Would that work?


----------



## Mojo (Sep 27, 2013)

vicki1996 said:


> We had a patient present to the ED indicating their cast was too tight (we did not apply the cast originally). The provider bivalved the cast but I can't find anything other than an unlisted code to bill for this procedure. Any help is appreciated!



I agree with 29700. Gauntlet (covering the hand and fingers like a glove) describes the short arm cast.


----------



## vicki1996 (Oct 1, 2013)

*Awesome*

Thanks so much for your help, I came across that code as well in my research but i just wasn't certain it would work.


----------

